# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  تعلم السباكة بالفيديو

## هيثم الفقى

قم بتحميل هذا البرنامج من هنا

----------


## اسعد صقر

:Karate: هو فين الفيديو يا دكتوره  :Dance:

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لو ضغطت على   من هنا  هيظهر لك رابط للتحميل فتضغط عليه مره أخرى لتحميل الشرائط
أو اذا ضغطت على هذا اللينك :
http://www.zshare.net/download/12529488479d0efc

ستظهر لك عبارة Download Now!
اضغط عليه لتجد نفسك تقوم بتحميل شرائط الفيديو 
خالص تحياتى لك متمنى من الله وأن تأخذ ولو فكرة عن السباكة

----------


## السيدجوهر

مفيش حاجه ولا فيديو ولا حاجه بعد التحميل

----------

